# Bambino Portafilter Handle Upgrade



## MeLikaBanana (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, I've caught the espresso bug. Really enjoying the Bambino plus. Spent the last week dialling it in and am getting pretty consistent shots now.

I'm one for constant tinkering and couldn't resist upgrading the portafilter handle on my machine.

I picked up an offcut of olivewood and made the handle from that. It's an absolute joy to work with.

I had to make a matching tamper to go along with it ????.

Very happy with how it turned out.










.... And the full setup


----------



## Ljeezy (Jul 6, 2020)

That looks really good nice job 😀


----------



## MeLikaBanana (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks very much!


----------

